
What We’re Missing in Measuring Who’s Ready for College - ryan_j_naughton
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/what-were-missing-in-measuring-whos-ready-for-college/
======
dougpetro
I feel like creative problem solving is something that is overlooked by the
SATs and GPAs. Instead of measuring the accuracy of the information
regurgitated, colleges should develop a better way to measure creativity,
adaptability, and work ethic on subjects they enjoy.

